# Samsung 830 128gb what u think of performance?



## puma99dk| (Jun 9, 2012)

i connected my new SSD to my Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 board in the SATA 6gb/s (SATA-III) port and this is how my performance is (Left side is CrystalDiskMark 3.0.1 and right Samsung Specs):




 



Samsung SSD 830 Series 128gb (Samsung.com)

as for performance in CrystalDiskMark 3.0.1 i think it's looking good so far or am i wrong?


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 9, 2012)

Look normal to me.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 9, 2012)

oki, just asking bcs it's actually higher than what Samsung says on their page ^^;


----------



## Jegergrim (Jun 9, 2012)

Actually considering buying one of these myself, unfortunately I Missed out when the drive was on sale for a quick hour, but still either it will be this drive, or if I can justify it - the Intel 520


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 9, 2012)

Jegergrim said:


> Actually considering buying one of these myself, unfortunately I Missed out when the drive was on sale for a quick hour, but still either it will be this drive, or if I can justify it - the Intel 520



ino Intels 520 series but i just don't have the money for a 120gb version that's why i took this Samsung on sale and 60gb ain't enough for me.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 9, 2012)

I believe the Samsung uses less power, about 1-watt. So if it is going into a laptop, the Samsung will get you better battery life. The performance per watt is pretty awesome on the 830 as well.


----------



## pronster (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi

I hear this drive loses performance while writing large amounts of data ,have you found this out with yours


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 10, 2012)

pronster said:


> Hi
> 
> I hear this drive loses performance while writing large amounts of data ,have you found this out with yours



I think owning the SSD for a few months would give you a good answer to that. Writes are typically only impacted by cells that aren't already cleared or have errors.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 10, 2012)

This here is how much speed it got with Windows 7 SP1 x86 installed on it (Clone from my old Intel)





pronster in my other thread about this drive when i was about to buy it, nleksan said there was issues with the 256gb version and that was what i found aswell when i googled it.

the 256gb version popped up with issues only not the 128gb.


----------



## pronster (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi

The review I was looking at said the problem was with all sizes and the 60GB ones where hit the most by the slow down.Its this slow down that worries me as I do a lot of HD video,this is part of the review





We've seen a handful of reports on the Samsung 830 Series drives, but nearly all of those have come from larger capacity models. So far no one has really talked about just how fast this drive loses performance while writing data. The larger drives would make the performance loss happen at a slower rate so it might not be as easy to spot. The 60GB drive would lose performance rapidly though and I predict the loss would make the drive feel much like the current crop of controllers from JMicron or Toshiba controllers from last year. Given enough workload in a short period of time the larger drives could suffer from the same issues, rapidly decreased write performance.



For most desktop users this shouldn't become an issue because most users don't write large amounts of data to the drive in rapid succession. Users working with HD video or multi stream audio on the other hand would most likely see issues while working with the data and for a short time after. Once TRIM and the idle garbage collection 'clean' the flash performance would be restored



The question you really need to ask yourself is if this temporary reduction in performance is acceptable when other products exist that aren't as prone to the issue. There are tradeoffs in all SSD designs; no one has produced a golden product that is free from some form of drawback. Some are bigger than others and some are only valid in certain usage scenarios. This is one of those cases where the number of users affected should be limited. 


.


----------



## nleksan (Jun 11, 2012)

Those numbers are fantastic! I recall mentioning that Samsung drives are the only ones that seem to accurately meet the listed specs, typically exceeding them, and it looks like you add more evidence in their favor! 

Unfortunately, I have not yet been able to test mine out as I am still waiting for my replacement case from Newegg :/

However, it is actually the case that the Samsung drives lose LESS speed over time than almost all others. I believe it was Anandtech that showed this in their review, with the drive performing BETTER after 10TB of data writes or so! They also were the only drive to be unimpacted by amount of data in relation to performance. 

I would recommend this drive to anyone who has reservations regarding SSDs due to wear leveling and performance. The NAND and controller used seem to negate this.


----------



## choppy (Jun 15, 2012)

you can compare to my new crucial m4 just installed @ sataII:


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 15, 2012)

choppy said:


> you can compare to my new crucial m4 just installed @ sataII:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47499&stc=1&d=1339755206



is that on ur Gigabyte EP45-UD3P board? it's a awesome board i had one back in my LGA775 days oc'ed every cpu's i had like a dream


----------



## choppy (Jun 15, 2012)

it sure is! Bought this board of a fellow tpu'er and you know what, I love it! Although its technically past gen I dont think I'm going to let it go for a while yet...

back to SSDs...I picked up this M4 at a price of £74 new but kinda regret not waiting on the 830 price to come down as it seems like thats possibly the best SSD on the market


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 15, 2012)

Whoa! getting ahead of yourself there choppy. While the Samsung is a great drive ( i have the 256GB model) as far as performance goes the Intel 520,Sandisk Extreme and Comay Venus 3 are the best drives


----------



## choppy (Jun 15, 2012)

sorry should have really said 'bang for buck'...i think its price has literally halved..same with the M4


----------



## v12dock (Jun 16, 2012)

I agree with you choppy I think its the best price/performance drive out there


----------



## manofthem (Jun 16, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> Whoa! getting ahead of yourself there choppy. While the Samsung is a great drive ( i have the 256GB model) as far as performance goes the Intel 520,Sandisk Extreme and Comay Venus 3 are the best drives



Just got a headsup that the Sandisk Extreme 240gb will be $180 with promo code "EMCYTZT1777" on 6/18

http://slickdeals.net/f/4748208-240...SDSSDX-240G-G25-180-Free-Shipping-Starts-6-18

SanDisk Extreme SDSSDX-240G-G25 2.5" 240GB SATA II...

I think I'm going to check it out if I still have the money come Monday.


----------



## bim27142 (Jun 16, 2012)

Ok, wanted to piggy back on this thread... How about Intel 330 (180GB) or Intel 520 (120GB)? Which would be a better buy among the three (including Samsung 830 12GB)?

These three are currently my top picks...


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 16, 2012)

what i have heard Intel is more reliable than other drives that's also why their prices r a little higher than others.

if i had the money i would have bought a Intel 520 120gb but i didn't and this Samsung came on sale so that's why i took it.


----------

